# Cub cadet ltx1040



## Patrick077 (9 mo ago)

My cub cadet ltx1040 keeps popin out of gear the drive belt seems to loose.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Patrick077 said:


> My cub cadet ltx1040 keeps popin out of gear the drive belt seems to loose.



My first thought is the belt is stretched and time for a new one.....Or maybe it is not routed properly.....Do you have a manual or anything that shows how the belt is to be routed?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. In addition to the info that unsquidly has provided, there may be a possibility that some of the bolts that hold the rear end may have become loose or dropped out. This happened to my mower and caused the transaxle / rear end to roll forward causing the transmission to jump out of gear. Have a quick look to eliminate this possibility.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Patrick077 said:


> My cub cadet ltx1040 keeps popin out of gear the drive belt seems to loose.


I'm a bit confused.... The CC LTX1040's I've seen are CVT Hydro-static drives. What exactly do you mean "popping out of gear"? The most common problem I've come across on the drive system of those is related to the CVT unit, or the tensioner pulley system......

"Variable Speed Pulley" (CC # 956-04015A)


----------

